# Switching from hood lighting to overhead



## Jamie McGrath (1 Jul 2014)

Ive just bought an overhead pendant on Ebay, this type of light looks much better than a hood in my opinion. I am worried that without a hood my fish will jump out. A fish jumped out during cleaning once and it died because I didn't notice in time. I don't want to loose anymore fish like this. Will my fish keep jumping out, is there a way of preventing this?


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jul 2014)

Hi Jamie
You could add some floating plants...this will help.
Plus lower your water a level a tad....unfortunately this is a know consequence of open topped aquariums.
You could get a piece of Acrylic to sit on top.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## tim (1 Jul 2014)

Glass or acrylic cover will also help mate.


----------



## James O (1 Jul 2014)

I'm contemplating a diy cover something like this - Clear Perspex frame drilled every cm then thread clear fishing line to make a safety net


----------



## NC10 (1 Jul 2014)

If @James O is saying what I think he's saying then this is the way I would go 

You could do the same with some sort of plastic beading/extrusion as well. I'm sure you could buy something with a small lip to sit over the tank instead of it being on the tank, if you know what I mean?? It would be virtually invisible when looking at it. Would be a lot cheaper than perspex too. Like the plastic rim you get around the top of cheap tanks for example, just not as high so you wouldn't really see it. You could always use a craft knife to cut it down though.


----------



## James O (1 Jul 2014)

Yeah not the best description 

Think large rectangular tennis racket...... 

Not sure that was any better


----------



## NC10 (1 Jul 2014)

lol yeah that was what I was thinking


----------



## Lindy (1 Jul 2014)

You can buy kits to cover the tops of tanks with a fine black net.


----------



## Jamie McGrath (8 Jul 2014)

Hi I have been searching on line and have come across these covers that you cut to the size of you tank.    http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/index.php?q=tank+cover   . They sell them at Charterhouse Aquatics and other shops for about £40 for a 120cm Tank. I think im going to get one. There is a video on utube that shows you how to build one and it looks fairly easy to do.


----------



## OllieNZ (8 Jul 2014)

It cost me £20 for glass cut to fit my 120x45 and a couple of pounds for a strip of polished stainless that I used to fold up ada style lid holder's


----------



## OllieNZ (8 Jul 2014)




----------

